# Murano Pearls



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

Looking for Murano Pearls or House of Color & PPG leaded paste pearls. Full jars or left overs.. I know they're discontinued... Does anyone out there have any???


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Just wondering why? What differance does the pearl have with the lead?


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Mar 24 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Looking for Murano Pearls or House of Color & PPG leaded paste pearls.  Full jars or left overs..  I know they're discontinued...  Does anyone out there have any???*


All these custom painters on this site and still no replies to my needs.... Where are all the old school painters at???


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking+Mar 25 2004, 04:38 PM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ragtopking @ Mar 25 2004, 04:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--ragtopking_@Mar 24 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Looking for Murano Pearls or House of Color & PPG leaded paste pearls.  Full jars or left overs..  I know they're discontinued...  Does anyone out there have any???*


All these custom painters on this site and still no replies to my needs.... Where are all the old school painters at???[/b][/quote]
they all died from using that shit-

there's a reason why they don't use those anymore...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

nope sorry all we use is the powders


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

the paint shop I go to has alot of old HOK stuff,. but whats the diff? Ill see what they got today.


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

I still got some of the Murano pearls but dout that i would get off of them. Some Murano pearls switch to more than one color. I still like them alot but I think todays pearls are more intense in color.


----------



## ragtopking (Nov 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ragtopking_@Mar 24 2004, 06:57 PM
> *Looking for Murano Pearls or House of Color & PPG leaded paste pearls. Full jars or left overs.. I know they're discontinued... Does anyone out there have any???*


 Over a week and still no leads on some Murano, or leaded pearls.


----------



## Mr. Brougham (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn u bumped a 6 year old topic?! I do have some hok paste pearl


----------



## stiffy (Jul 14, 2009)

wats the difference of the murano pearl compared to todays pearls wats the difference in the effect can does any 1 kno?? :dunno: any info would help thanks


----------



## KING OF PEARL (Mar 21, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

:wow: 



> All these custom painters on this site and still no replies to my needs.... Where are all the old school painters at???


they all died from using that shit-

there's a reason why they don't use those anymore...
[/quote]


----------



## RollinCustomz (Oct 3, 2010)

I've still got a little but don't bother working with them anymore. They are nice enough but the xirallic and prismfx ice pearls are much nicer to me. Plus I would hate to use them have a customer bring their ride back for a repair and not be able to help them cuz there isn't any more of the pearl to be found.


----------



## Trident Chip #20 (Sep 21, 2011)

*murano pearls,, yea I got some which color I have 3 to pick from : Gold , Pink ,aqua*



ragtopking said:


> Looking for Murano Pearls or House of Color & PPG leaded paste pearls. Full jars or left overs.. I know they're discontinued... Does anyone out there have any???


 Let me know how much you need. Also do you know how to mix it? I have all the info you need.


----------

